# Tracts



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 31, 2011)

The other thread on tracts made me curious. Is the use of tracts an effective form of spreading the Gospel?

I lean towards no for two reasons:

1. the tracts that I have seen have been theologically shallow (I do realize that there may be better ones out there, but I just haven't personally seen them)

2. 76% of Americans claim to be Christians. We may believe that a great number of them are fooled in their believing, but when they see a tract they are not going to see it as applying to them. 


Just my thoughts.

Yours?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2011)

I think tracts are one method, but not the best method. They were more effective in the past I believe.

I think they are preferred because it allows people to do drive-by evangelism and not form relationships. Like a telemarketer, cold contacts and being called or approached by strangers is (understandably) hardly ever welcomed. One advantage of tracts, however, is that if you are pressed for time, you can deliver truth. I have heard of people saved through tracts, so I guess I should not say much negative about them and I guess even my comment above about "drive-by" evangelism is not charitable, for it judges motivations. But, I often see tracts given as a substitute and not a supplement to a real conversation. 

I know Wiccans who collect Jack Chick tracts just because of the weird novelty of it.


----------



## jason d (Jan 31, 2011)

Depends how you use tracts... I personally use them (theologically sound one... you know there are many even by the Puritans) as icebreakers, to get into conversations with someone so I can see where they are at, if they are wiccan, or claim to be Christian but have no clue what the gospel it, etc... If they don't want to talk long at least they have a way they can contact me later, find our church (website) and there is a gospel message. It is just one means to witness that can be effective if used properly.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 31, 2011)

If they're good tracts they may be better than nothing. But conversation is more personal and more easily tailored to the individual. In America today (not sure about other places and times) these factors usually win out.


----------

